# Corner Parity - 3 Cycle Question



## pjk (Jun 9, 2007)

For those of you who use 3 cycle, if you have this situation, how would you go about fixing it?
Swap UFL and DFR
Swap UFR and UBL

How would you fix that? I would probably do D R2 y' T-Perm y R2 D' to fix the first two corners and then L2 D' L2 y' T Perm y L2 D L2 to fix the second two. 

What are better ways of fixing this? Thanks


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 9, 2007)

D' (L F' L' F)x3 D

Chris


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2007)

Macky has listed all corner permutations of length 2 on his site. It was very useful for me to know some tricks to avoid ugly setup moves.
http://cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html#CP2


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2007)

U2 D (R B' R' B )*3 D' U2 (same as Chris basically)
This is one of the algs that is listed in his tutorial!


----------



## pjk (Jun 9, 2007)

Ah, my bad, thank you. That was just stupid on my part.


----------

